# Decker Lake(pond), West Valley City?



## drsx

Any body ever fished this? My work just moved into an office right next to it. It'd be nice to walk out and do a little fishing after work. I've read there are carp, catfish, bluegill, bass, white bass etc...

Anybody have any personal experience with it?


----------



## drsx




----------



## Chaser

You're seeing it during high water. Later in the year, it will be little more than a mud hole. Not saying there won't be any fish in the parts that have water all year, but it just seems unlikely. Don't take my word for it though, I have never tried fishing there. I just see it often enough to know the water fluctuations.


----------



## Clarq

The west side is very shallow. My grandfather told me he used to hike out there and catch carp and a few catfish, but that was many years ago.


----------



## tye dye twins

There was a video last spring or so of a guy on here catching Large Mouth bass there. I say go for it!


----------



## drsx

Thanks for the posts


----------



## Narient

I used to take the kids there regularly for cats. The east side of the lake is indeed quite shallow. When it was iced up, I decided to check just how shallow and walking almost entirely out to the middle of that larger portion, found the water to sonar at 2.3' deep. There is a bit of a channel in that area too that runs out to the water's exit point. We've caught channel and bullheads there, though nothing big. The east side of the lake has much deeper channels with faster flowing water. I've fished it a couple times, but never at night and never with success. Still, I think if anyplace in that lake holds decently-sized fish, it'd be those channels.

Oh, and I've seen some rather large carp in there too if you decide to take up bow fishing. Last December, I was walking around it around midnight and had numerous carp very near the shore explode in the water when I got too close.


----------



## Quacker Smacker

i used to fish there near the northwest corner, it kinda looks like a river and we caught several white bass and a few mud cats


----------

